# Community > Clubs >  Kaipara Hunting & Fishing Club - sporting clay shoot

## schwen

Sunday October 9th
Hames Rd, Maungaturoto
10am start
80 targets
$50 entry per person, cash only. No EFTPOS
Steel shot only
Ammo available, $14/box (25 rounds)

----------


## 7mmwsm

Just curious, is there a legitimate reason for steel only?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Just curious, is there a legitimate reason for steel only?


Contamination

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Contamination


Are you involved with the Kaipara club or speculating?

----------


## Marty Henry

Wokeness at work, Steel is used by a few clubs that shoot over farmland. Ages ago  Fonterra closed the kopuku gun club by advising the farmer they would not take milk from him if it continued to operate, and it's happened in other places too. The most famous case was the wairarapa club and it's new grounds versus the regional council. There's a whole set of rules around baleage made off shooting ranges now. I've shot steel a few times at feilding  and can't really tell any difference except off the back marks.

----------


## schwen

At Kaipara, steel is used to comply with lease arrangements of the dairy farm on which it is held. I believe the land owner has been warned by the Northland Regional Council about potential lead contamination. At Whatatiri CTC, steel is used to comply with Fonterra requirements. Kaeo CTC uses steel too. Not sure the reason, but probably the same issues.

I'm not convinced about lead leaching off lead pellets into waterways etc, although I wouldn't mind seeing some rational water quality testing data. That said, for any given club, where 50 shooters attend to break 100 targets, and each fire about 110 rounds of 28g cartridges, that's 154kg of lead spread around the grounds. Over a year, shooting once a month, that's 1.8 tonnes of lead.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Cheers schwen
I am a supporter of fibre wads. Finding them in animal guts starts you thinking.

----------


## Marty Henry

I think at the American trap nationals held last month just over 3 million targets were thrown, that's over 30 tons of lead be worth mining the outfield.

----------


## schwen

Tricky course.
1st 57/80, 2nd 55/80, 3rd equal 53/80 (decided on shoot off).
A great day.

----------

